# Dancing in circles?!?!?!



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

my pigeons will dance around in circles until they are so dizzy they almost fall over. does anyone know what they are doing??


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

stop putting vodka in there water


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

If they do that when excited, usually this is PMV symptom.
They are either sick, or were sick in the past and showing signs from time to time.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Do you keep indoors a lot or most of the time?


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

i'm 14, i don't have acess to vodka (not that we keep it in our house). and they do stay inside most of the time


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

i got them when they were squabs, and they do that when they are near each other. I hope it isn't PMV


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Depends if they just spin around, or if there is also the cooing and tail fannng along with it as in normal pigeon behavior.

John


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

yeah, sounds normal to me. my male does that to his mate and to me 
( only when he's mad at me ) note: loud cooing involved!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I would say they're just courting around if they do it around other pigeons.


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

Starlinglover95! I am so glad you did not ignore this behaviour and that you have put it out there for feedback. Yes, PMV either now or in the past can be the cause. You should go to Teresa's site and ask her, or also, Feather's or TreesGray. They know alot about this disease. When one of my pigeons contracted it, there was strange head twisting to the side, falling backward off perch, staring upwards (called"star gazing") and shivering. It is good you have access to them because you can also treat them, isolate them and keep their stress levels down, if if it PMV, stress is very bad for them. This may also (I know it's hard) require that you do not handle them unless necessary for about 13 days while treating them to avoid stess, because this is a neurological disorder resulting from virul infection and it liiterally affects their nervous systems. Keep an eye on them and see if the behavior stops or increases. It could also just be mating behaviors - let us hope. Good Luck, hon. Sorry about the remark that was made about the booze. It was not very sensative. I know you love your birds and must be very worried. LOL Lindylou


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

birds+me=happy said:


> I would say they're just courting around if they do it around other pigeons.


I love the quotes, Xavier! My sentiments, exactly!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I really expect your birds are starting to court each other. If they are eating well...pooping well...flying without banging into thinks like they are drunk then I don't think you have a thing to worry about.
Keep a close eye on them but don't jump to any extreme conclusions because it all sounds like normal teenage Pigeon experimenting.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

The reason is that make sure they get their daily dose of sunbathing. My pigeon was getting dizzy and falling after it flys a short distance. After a couple of days in the sun, that went away. He is feeling much better now.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

There is ALOT of cooing involved. and it is more like spinning than dancing, but they dance around too. and they do get their daily sunbathing dose, They go outside for about 4 hours (7am to 11am or 12pm every morning), to fly around and sunbathe on my roof. By what every one was describing, it sound more like they are courting, than they have PMV.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

good to know....they do spin in circles a lot. It's just the testosterones going on a high. I have one male fantail that won't stop when I let them out on the roof. He goes around everyone while his mate is in the nest. Although he is ignored, he tries his hardest.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

iv'e only got two of them, but i have seen him trying to go at doves before


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, in your first post sounded like they endlessly spin around until get dizzy and fall of their feet. There is really a difference if they dance and coo and spin.
I guess only thing you need to worry for now is proper nesting material.


----------

